# Join to a Samba PDC



## cokeeffe (Jul 8, 2006)

How can I get my Mac to join a Samba PDC running on a linux box ?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2006)

If all is configured properly on the Samba server, then all you need to do is head to Applications-->Utilities on the Mac and open up Directory Access.  In there, there's an option for Active Directory.  Head in there and configure as needed.  There's also an option for SMB so that you can join the Mac to the domain/workgroup.

OF course, this is assuming that you're running at least Panther since you didn't mention any specifics about the Mac or the Linux server other than joining your Mac to a Samba server.   The SMB option has been around since Jaguar.

If you don't mind spending the money, there's also a program called ADmitMac that gives you more features if you're trying to authenticate to Active Directory with a Mac.  There's also DAVE for NTLM authentication.

Also remember that if this is your personal Linux box, then you can install NetaTalk (open source implementation of AppleTalk/AppleShare Server) and use AppleTalk for file sharing....and it's _freeeee!_


----------

